# My Mk7 Fiesta Front End Finished



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

At last, I've managed to get some pics of my new front end.

I gave it a full clean as the paintwork felt a bit rough after being in for spraying. The car was fully clayed then x4 coats of Werkstat Acrylic.

Here's it sitting in the garage after the clean.

















So it's had the mirrors sprayed gloss black









All the front grilles and foglight surrounds sprayed gloss black and a white / chrome DMB gel overlay badge put on the front.

Triple R front splitter sprayed gloss black









While it was in getting sprayed I also got the rear drums sprayed black as they were covered in rust.
Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel.









Also the wee bits of inner arch in front of the rear wheels were starting to look a bit tatty so got them sprayed black instead of the normal white.









I'm glad the front splitter clears the speed ramps outside the house ................... just, haha!!

















Some more pics ................

























And a couple of arty shots to finish off with.

















Hope you like it,
Stephen.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Like it very much, nice looking Fiesta :thumb:.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice little car! jusst love the front so much!


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Really nice car... Love the front end:thumb:

black wheels next maybe???


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking good. Nice subtle mods.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks mean. Very nice


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks soooo nice... Bang-tidy....:thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Marky-G-66 said:


> Really nice car... Love the front end:thumb:
> 
> black wheels next maybe???


Hmmm not sure. Was never a fan of black wheels but starting to really like them now.

Maybe if the wheels need a refurb I'll get them done black.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Not too keen on Fords in general but that looks really nice.:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful motor. The Fiesta is a nice car but you've made the car look how it should of been done.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great mate.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Love that mate, the front end looks lovely.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I actually really like your car, looks clean and shiny all the way through :thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> Not too keen on Fords in general but that looks really nice.:thumb:


I think from your avatar you'll like what I had before better. :lol:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Nice finish on the white, I'm choking to try the werkstat on mine.

Seen a fiesta with the black front splitter round my way and kinda like it.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

rocky1722 said:


> Hmmm not sure. Was never a fan of black wheels but starting to really like them now.
> 
> Maybe if the wheels need a refurb I'll get them done black.


Nice Fez.:thumb::driver: regarding the wheels....Plastidip them, if you don't like em in black (providing you put on few coats) just peel it off. On a side note, your windscreen washers, were they painted from factory or did you do it yourself?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

rocky1722 said:


> I think from your avatar you'll like what I had before better. :lol:


Stunning - absolutely stunning.

I sold mine last July for an Audi A4 derv and I have to say I really miss the Scooby (although not the trips to the fuel station).


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice car, like it....


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Focusaddict said:


> On a side note, your windscreen washers, were they painted from factory or did you do it yourself?


I got the windscreen washers colour coded from my local sprayer.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> I have to say I really miss the Scooby (although not the trips to the fuel station).


Yeah same here, loved the Scooby but it was coming up for a major service at the time, needed x4 new tyres and yes the running costs were quite high. :lol:

Took ages to get used to the Fiesta after the massive drop in power but I love it now.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

rocky1722 said:


> I got the windscreen washers colour coded from my local sprayer.


What was the damage?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Focusaddict said:


> What was the damage?


Hmmm not sure as they were sprayed along with other things.

I wouldn't think it would be that much.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nicely done. Those reflections for a white car are outstanding.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks very nice mate; I like what you've done to it as far as mods go.

Any power/brake upgrades, or purely styling?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> Any power/brake upgrades, or purely styling?


All purely styling mods, still the standard 120 engine underneath.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

rocky1722 said:


> All purely styling mods, still the standard 120 engine underneath.


It's a nice engine though. Smooth enough, revvy, 40+ mpg easy and enough power for daily driving. Gother mine remapped to about 132, with more torque low down - not a bad small drivers car given the practical plusses!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good mate, very nice :thumb:


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

gets a thumbs up from me dude !!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks fantastic well done :thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

very tidy


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very tidy fiesta fella.and liking what you have done to the front end.
likeing these more and more


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Really nice looking steed, rocky:thumb:. She's come up a treat!


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the front end on this. Great mods mate :thumb:


----------



## Brandon (Feb 8, 2013)

*How to spray the grill*

I love the gloss black grill. want my own now:wall:How do you spray it, mate? Does it robust?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Brandon said:


> I love the gloss black grill. want my own now:wall:How do you spray it, mate? Does it robust?


Hi, I get all my bits sprayed by a local sprayer. Very professional finish.

I think you're asking if it's robust, yes it appears to be although, I hate to say it, I haven't washed it for a few months. Waiting for it to get a bit warmer and better roads.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice bit of oem+
What tyre shine is that?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nally said:


> Nice bit of oem+
> What tyre shine is that?


Thanks, Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

rocky1722 said:


> Thanks, Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel.


Mine never looks that good even with apc scrub and applicator : (


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nally said:


> Mine never looks that good even with apc scrub and applicator : (


That's just what I use. Meguiars Super Degreaser then the tyre gel applied with just a bit cut off an old car washing sponge ........... The sponge was from my early years incase anybody thinks I still use one to wash the cars.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Dammit I use a propper applicator too : (
Must be using too little I only do one layer


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

great looking fiesta


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Love it! I would actually consider buying the new ST if it looked like that.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Love the front end on that :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Best Fiesta I have seen! :thumb:


----------



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Really clean and shiny fiesta:thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice that 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

That does look very nice, very aggressive front end.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks nice, not a fan of the white Ford badges though, looks a bit cheap/tacky.

Looks cracking otherwise though.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great that bud :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Superb work, that's one of the nicest, no its not, it is the nicest mk7's I've seen. I had a look at the facelift zs today and was impressed with that too..


----------

